# Dark Mysteries, a Story Hour



## mythusmage (Sep 8, 2003)

*Dark Mysteries*

The above is the site of a campaign write-up, a 'story hour'. One of the best written I've ever read. It's for a _Dangerous Journeys: Mythus_ campaign and a damn good example of how to write up any sort of campaign.

You can contact the author at: cwebb@babylonbycandlelight.com if you'd like to comment on the story.


----------

